# Prepping for outdoor



## buddogmutt

Going out in the greenhouse on 4/20...... In the indoor tent now getting ready..I'll transplant to 15gal pots and Put in the greenhouse for their veg period...all will be LST'd for max yield...gonna be a fun ride...stay tuned.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Their soon to be new home... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

A peek inside .... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

looking nice Bud...good to see you again.


----------



## buddogmutt

Likewise Rose...


----------



## buddogmutt

The bigger one out grew the cups so transplanted into one gals..they'll be sexed in these and transplanted again once sex is determined...showing slight signs of transplant shock, they'll perk right back up in a few days... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

On their way... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

How many hours are they getting of light now Bud? How do you work that so they don't reveg like mine did last summer?


----------



## buddogmutt

Right now getting 24/0.....switching 12/12 next weekend to sex'm out...gotta reveg, didn't effect anything last year...I don't really consider sexing a "reveg".... Considering it's taking place so early in the plants life...and there was no flowering and the veg period from birth is so short..the seeds bounce right back...it's not like an actual veg period, then a budding period, then a reveg after harvest...that's a REVEG.....Sexing is just that..sexing..and that process requires vegging twice....remember this is one from last year, planted after my sexing process...yield, plant size and potency showed nothing negative from the "reveg" 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## hemphopper

What variety is that plant ? Looks massive and Id say you sure did'nt have any problem with budding after sexing early


----------



## buddogmutt

hemphopper said:


> What variety is that plant ? Looks massive and Id say you sure did'nt have any problem with budding after sexing early



Lol...none whatsoever...that one was a cross of bubba kush and chocolate thai..


----------



## buddogmutt

Females already showing sex....perfect timing.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Another look.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Looking great....bounced right back as expected..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Gotta love it.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

robertr said:


> Looking good Mutt.



Thanks....the greenhouse looks just as nice...left side all female...middle and rear yet to show...grouped on blk table also all female 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Blk table shot...all ladies 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## DrFever

looking really  good  there 
 When i prep  for out  door  grows  there appears to be just a little more planning   specially  putting plants in 3 green houses like the one in pic  owe i so miss them days    scared  chitless 

View attachment picture523.jpg


View attachment picture522l.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

First ones in there....waiting for plants in the smaller pots (table) to get bigger, those will go in ground most likely....still deciding. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Theses need to get bigger 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

All are loving their home... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

looking good dude---and my apologies for getting off on the bad foot with you back when :48:


----------



## buddogmutt

orangesunshine said:


> looking good dude---and my apologies for getting off on the bad foot with you back when :48:



All good, and thanks....water under the bridge...


----------



## rebel

Looking great Mutt,  how old from seed until u switch 12/12  ?


----------



## buddogmutt

rebel said:


> Looking great Mutt,  how old from seed until u switch 12/12  ?



From germ grew under t8's for a month then transplanted into 1 gals and went 12/12 for sexing, the bigger females were split, some indoor (growing in 3 & 4gals) and are continuing 12/12 until finish. the others (bigger females) were put in the pots/buckets in the pic, rest remained in the 1gals until they caught up..and are going in as they prove worthy...going to harborside health center in the AM to grab a few clones to pollinate with the GDP x CHOC Thai cross...and to add a few other flavors to the grow...all clones will be indicas...


----------



## tcbud

OMG this is gonna be spectacular !

Sending MEGA mojo for you.


----------



## buddogmutt

tcbud said:


> OMG this is gonna be spectacular !
> 
> Sending MEGA mojo for you.



Thanks....stay tuned


----------



## buddogmutt

Such a nice day today.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Girls are looking happy 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Killertea08

Beautiful Ladies!


----------



## buddogmutt

Killertea08 said:


> Beautiful Ladies!



Thanks...


----------



## sawhse

Wow looking good!!!! :watchplant: I think I will get my bucket out to sit and watch the show!


----------



## buddogmutt

sawhse said:


> Wow looking good!!!! :watchplant: I think I will get my bucket out to sit and watch the show!



Relax, twist one and welcome...


----------



## buddogmutt

First 3 went in ground today....plant #1 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

#1.........top view 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Plant #2...... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Plant 2 top..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Plant 3..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

And lastly plant 3 top 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looking pretty cute Bud..nice to see your grows.


----------



## buddogmutt

Thanks Rose


----------



## buddogmutt

Such a nice day...couldn't help it 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Couple pics........ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............funky genetic twist 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Okay, it took a while but everything is finally in its spot to be....roots are already growing out the holes in the bottom of the pots so they won't be moved anymore and they can just grow... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.............. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

........... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Very nice Bud. Has your greenhouse ever been blown off it's foundation , the wind usually gets one of my outside shelters


----------



## buddogmutt

Lol....nope, a little common sense goes a long way...it's anchored with the provided anchoring straps....I don't see how that's even possible...unless one lives in an area with hurricane winds...you can see the anchors on the sides 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

You look pretty sheltered there, I think it was more lazyness on my part, not common sense, I knew what I had to do , I was just too lazy to do it.


----------



## buddogmutt

Lol.......okay.


----------



## buddogmutt

I have two plants in flower phase I'm leaving in the shade...this spot literally gets no direct sun only shade and darkness of night...I'm just wanting to see if they"ll finish budding and if so how well... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

........... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking great buddy


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> looking great buddy



Thanks...since then...3 of the 4 in buckets are in ground..my area as of yesterday has reached a 14/10 light cycle and will only get longer in the months to come so growth has really taken off....


----------



## buddogmutt

A pic got left out...of the other budding plant 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## sawhse

Looking great man. Lots of meds. :-D


----------



## buddogmutt

sawhse said:


> Looking great man. Lots of meds. :-D



Thanks......took a couple pics 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.............. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looks great!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

There's nothing like starting in May with 4 footers....gonna be monsters...final 5 going in ground today... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Already in ground 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

................. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

In the cups at the bottom are some (7) cookie strain seeds...wanted to add another flavor to the mix and this is a great indica strain...I love the flavor, 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## sawhse

Nice! Your right gonna be some monsters. :watchplant:


----------



## buddogmutt

sawhse said:


> Nice! Your right gonna be some monsters. :watchplant:



Thanks.....


----------



## Kindbud

looking good ill be watching 4 sure


----------



## buddogmutt

Took a few pics, all are doing great.  Few are over 6ft, rest between 4 1/2--5ft...healthy, a few of the GDP crosses(being a 8wk flower)were a bit more into the 12/12 from sexing they went through a "reveg" new growth is no longer single leaf so fully in veg now..so far no complaints. The ones I put in the shade are budding so well I added two more. One in ground and stressed. The other still in a pot, it may go to a friend... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

................ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Early bud wall(shaded grow area) 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Newly added stressed, in ground in the shaded area 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

May go to a friend... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Okay, just returned from Harborside Health Center,(oakland.ca) and grabbed my final 4.. Girl Scout Cookies....I love the strain and had to grow it one time... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Just transplanted today(6-1-14)so I lil limpish as expected just goin in the dirt..few days they'll be perky and on their way... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

FUn stuff here Bud! I got a "cookies" clone going, have never tried this one but i do like the gsc smoke a lot. We will have to compare our cookies along the way..lol  I wonder how long they will go.

Greenest of mojo Bud.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> FUn stuff here Bud! I got a "cookies" clone going, have never tried this one but i do like the gsc smoke a lot. We will have to compare our cookies along the way..lol  I wonder how long they will go.
> 
> Greenest of mojo Bud.



Let's do it...it'll be a fun ride!


----------



## Kindbud

looking great man can wait 2 see more!!


----------



## buddogmutt

Thanks....


----------



## buddogmutt

Okay, all are well over 6' and looking great...few lil ones still coming in...all in all not a single complaint.....

The two being forced 12/12 are doing great as well... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Forced 12/12...... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

LST'd........... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Few youngins.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Couple more.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Random greenhouse shots 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.............. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Final group pic..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I sure would love to live where you can grow outdoors. Kinda makes my 3x5 tent look anemic. LOL

Nice.


----------



## buddogmutt

Hackerman said:


> I sure would love to live where you can grow outdoors. Kinda makes my 3x5 tent look anemic. LOL
> 
> Nice.



Bro, we do what we can within the law, with that being said, I'm sure your tent is far from anemic....thanks for the compliment!....


----------



## Kindbud

looking good bud


----------



## buddogmutt

Still on track, the cookie clones are coming in nice, rest of tent is growing, one of the two light deprived has been harvested, this one still has a little while 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Rest of greenhouse 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Another angle 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Left side 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Light deprived, almost done 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Looking good in there Bud. They look happy.


----------



## buddogmutt

MR1 said:


> Looking good in there Bud. They look happy.



Thanks...last deprived pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking great thei buddog


----------



## Kindbud

how are u forcing 12-12 ??


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> looking great thei buddog



Thanks....


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> how are u forcing 12-12 ??



It's all explained in the previous posts....


----------



## Kindbud

oh ok i got ya


----------



## 8planets8

wow


----------



## buddogmutt

Bigger & bigger & bigger 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.............. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............platinum OG kush x CHOC Thai ........... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Same here...... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.....Girl Scout Cookies...from clone....late addition 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Girl Scout Cookies from seed....all in all...no complaints... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Love that smoke Bud.  Good to see you.


----------



## Kindbud

how many total?? im guessing 20?


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> Love that smoke Bud.  Good to see you.


 thanks Rose, how are your Girl Scout Cookies coming along?


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> how many total?? im guessing 20?



Close....27 total...


----------



## Rosebud

buddogmutt said:


> thanks Rose, how are your Girl Scout Cookies coming along?




They are in my pipe. IT was a cross and I thought it would be speedy, but no, it has cured to be more laid back stone. She changed a lot in a one month cure... 

I will be watching yours.


----------



## Rosebud

bud, i just realized this morning that you meant this Cookies. I took some pic's for you this morning. She was just flipped under LED yesterday. Thus the trim job. 
Sorry i had a moment of stupidity.View attachment DSCF3106.jpg


View attachment DSCF3107.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Looking great Rose...and stupidity, never! We all have brain farts from time to time!...lol..ima take a pic of mine to give a current view...


----------



## buddogmutt

As of today... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

As of today 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice. That is a nice looking plant. I am learning a new way to grow w/led and I am having to  trim way different  then i am used too. 

I really like the look of the #126 photo. Good job. Nice plant.


----------



## Kindbud

they are looking great bud


----------



## buddogmutt

Still going........ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

........... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

...................,,,,,,ll 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

plants plants and more plants! looking great :48:


----------



## Rosebud

That tent picture makes me laugh!!!! WOW Bud... way to fill up a tent man. I want to hug your dog, but not sure he feels the same way. Things are looking awesome man.

Are you calling flowering yet? Mine aren't quite there.


----------



## Hackerman

Rosebud said:


> That tent picture makes me laugh!!!! WOW Bud... way to fill up a tent man.



I couldn't have said it better. A chuckle every time I see that pic.


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> plants plants and more plants! looking great :48:



Thanks...it's as much string in there as there are limbs...bending every day...


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> That tent picture makes me laugh!!!! WOW Bud... way to fill up a tent man. I want to hug your dog, but not sure he feels the same way. Things are looking awesome man.
> 
> Are you calling flowering yet? Mine aren't quite there.



Glad I'm not the only one, everyday i look at it and kinda giggle/snicker to myself.....and as long as an introduction is made in the house, you can hug him all day long....lol...thanks rose, by the way, I've moved my Girl Scout cookies indoor under the 1000w hps to start flowering them out...I'll post a pic at lights up (4pm Cali time)...


----------



## Rosebud

Mine were flipped 10 days ago and are just starting to barely bud.. I sure like the plant of the cookies I have.  I would like the introduction and let the hugging begin. He/she just looks huggable.

I think we need that pic as a sticky in the tent growers group. Just love it.


----------



## buddogmutt

Lol I agree...it's there to be used.....


----------



## Kindbud

buddogmutt said:


> Thanks...it's as much string in there as there are limbs...bending every day...



hahaha i bet u got 20 lbs of string thier lol :48:


----------



## 7greeneyes

What a good puppy. My pitador can't be exposed to cannabis unlike my black lab who not only tolerates it but loves it...lol...


Great looking plants by the way, *buddogmutt* :aok:


----------



## buddogmutt

7greeneyes said:


> What a good puppy. My pitador can't be exposed to cannabis unlike my black lab who not only tolerates it but loves it...lol...
> 
> 
> Great looking plants by the way, *buddogmutt* :aok:



Thanks...my boy loves the fan leaves...


----------



## buddogmutt

Just ordered a 10x10 baseball net to "in a way" SCROG the tent grow. I'm tired of bending branches and raising the tent. These girls are peeking between 14-15 ft and still going. The net will allow me to bend the grow and free up about 4-5 ft in height when done. I'll post pics as soon as it arrives and is installed 


Ordered: Baseball Net - 10' x 10' - (Fully Edged & Heavy Duty) [Net World Sports] 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

will be very cool! cant wait 2 see it


----------



## buddogmutt

Arrives Thursday.....


----------



## Rosebud

Well that should do it...heavy duty  guess.  looking forward to your pic's.


----------



## buddogmutt

It's gonna be very interesting to see a 10'x10' scrogg outdoor grow with on average 14ft plants. I'll be removing the covering to properly do this. So you'll get a rare look at the girls uncovered in all their splendor!


----------



## sawhse

:watchplant: :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Kindbud

should be sweet :48:


----------



## buddogmutt

Ok, showed up a day early, changed my mind on removing the cover, not sure I'd get it back on...but took about an hr, looking great.! I couldn't have planned it any better. BRING ON THE BUDS...., 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Im so good, 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Bring on the buds 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

I'll have a nice canopy in a few days...I can't wait it see....


----------



## Rosebud

Well look at you Bud, all rocking these grows. Good for you!~ Love your pic's.  And you really are that good!~.


----------



## buddogmutt

Lol....just a joking comment, but thanks rose..I'm sure I can relax now and simply watch them grow...


----------



## sawhse

Man cant wait to see the results!!!


----------



## Kindbud

buddogmutt said:


> Lol....just a joking comment, but thanks rose..I'm sure I can relax now and simply watch them grow...



yeah that would be nice sit back watch em grow and smoke a j and not do anything lol...... but we all know thats a fairy tale looking awesome man gon be beautiful in a month or so!!


----------



## buddogmutt

sawhse said:


> Man cant wait to see the results!!!



Me too....first time experience for me


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> yeah that would be nice sit back watch em grow and smoke a j and not do anything lol...... but we all know thats a fairy tale looking awesome man gon be beautiful in a month or so!!



Hey, I can wish....can't i....lol...thanks


----------



## buddogmutt

My supplier is out of the mantis so I'm going with a new bug...

The green lacewing....feeds on...Aphids, Mealybugs, Scale, Spider Mites, Thrips, Whiteflies, small Caterpillars, insect eggs, and larvae. Nectar and pollen for the adults, also Beneficial Insect food. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Ordered today...2 bottles = 2000 killers that won't harm the plants... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Tad bit better pic. Had to grab the ladder....look at all that free'd up room...! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes

Now that I'm legal here, I was thinking of doing a cpl outdoors. I'd have to prebloom it first tho....


your OD's look beautimous, buddogmutt :aok:


----------



## buddogmutt

7greeneyes said:


> Now that I'm legal here, I was thinking of doing a cpl outdoors. I'd have to prebloom it first tho....
> 
> 
> your OD's look beautimous, buddogmutt :aok:



First of all CONGRATULATIONS ON BECOMING LEGAL...must be in Washington!..
And yes...do it, by any means necessary! Thanks for the compliment..


----------



## buddogmutt

Here's a look from last year, with this being my first time netting a grow I'm hoping my timing is right as far as applying the net. Based on my reading at the beginning of the preflower stage is when to apply(for me this time is now)so I think I'm alright there. I can't wait to see this image with the net implemented 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes

love it!


----------



## buddogmutt

7greeneyes said:


> love it!



Thank you Eyes....


----------



## Kindbud

they are gonna look way better this year by the looks of it!! i posted some new pics up of my outdoor earlier chech em out


----------



## buddogmutt

Starting to peek though....watered today so snapped a few pics..the Girl Scout cookie from seed is doing great in her corner, the one against the wall is being LST'd to the max.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

............. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Cookie from seed 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Kush LST'd......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

What looks like spots on the leaves is the sun coming through the checkered pattern of the greenhouse tent...ipad has no flash to filter out shadows.....


----------



## Rosebud

Cookie from seed! You win our not contest.... Looking great. I did my cookies under LED and burnt them at 100 degrees in the shed, so i won't be posting any bragging pic's after seeing yours, ya big show off.LOL love how you have grown along with your pot...that was a compliment, no hint of condescension, although it sounds that way. I guess what i am trying to say is you have come a long way baby.  awesome grow.

Lacewings are awesome. I have a lot of them here. They do gather on around lights and they will bite you.  I think they are beautiful to look at. The wings are works of art.  Love the light green color.


----------



## MR1

Bud won't you have a lot of light deprived buds under the conopy or do you have a solution in mind?


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> Cookie from seed! You win our not contest.... Looking great. I did my cookies under LED and burnt them at 100 degrees in the shed, so i won't be posting any bragging pic's after seeing yours, ya big show off.LOL love how you have grown along with your pot...that was a compliment, no hint of condescension, although it sounds that way. I guess what i am trying to say is you have come a long way baby.  awesome grow.
> 
> Lacewings are awesome. I have a lot of them here. They do gather on around lights and they will bite you.  I think they are beautiful to look at. The wings are works of art.  Love the light green color.



Thanks for the wonderful words Rose! Sorry to hear about your girls...that's ok, I'll have enough for both of us...and you know I dont find any condescension in anything you say...you sincerely wish the best for all on here. And like my growing, we've come a long way in our forum relationship, enough for me to KNOW, You sincerely wish the best for all on here. And that I appreciate...thanks again for the kind words...

On another note, went to the Morris Day concert last night in San Francisco ay Yoshi's...great show, so of course I had to go by harborside health center to grab some wax (I'm all out) to be able to smoke during the show...and guess what they had? Girl Scout cookie wax...and it's dynamite..since we're talking Girl Scout cookies...I had to mention it... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Bud. That means a lot.... 

Sounds like you had a fun time.  Love the GSC.


----------



## buddogmutt

Okay, forget the the fly, I love the mantis results so much I just couldn't change..found a new supplier, shipped today....pic is from supplier....not my hand... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Would you give me the link for your supplier?  Thank you.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> Would you give me the link for your supplier?  Thank you.



For You! Anything I can....here you go...


www.insectlore.com/live-praying-mantis

Mind you, I ordered through Amazon. So if you already have an amazon acct. it's that much easier..


----------



## buddogmutt

MR1 said:


> Bud won't you have a lot of light deprived buds under the conopy or do you have a solution in mind?



I've gone under and trimmed off most of the limbs that were on the bottoms...my trunks are bare the first 2-3ft up..kind of a "lolly popping'' look..and what's remaining I'll use for concentrates...wax & bubble hash..

I just watered today(a good bat guano feeding)...once soil drys a bit(by tomorrow)I'll post pics to give you a look...


----------



## ston-loc

Have you put one out this late in the season before and had success? From what I read the "nest" is dormant if kept cool, and the warm spring weather triggers it to hatch. I put one out two seasons ago and didn't get any. Had it in a paper bag to confirm the hatching, and got nothing. Looked for them early this year and the nursery didn't have any.


----------



## buddogmutt

ston-loc said:


> Have you put one out this late in the season before and had success? From what I read the "nest" is dormant if kept cool, and the warm spring weather triggers it to hatch. I put one out two seasons ago and didn't get any. Had it in a paper bag to confirm the hatching, and got nothing. Looked for them early this year and the nursery didn't have any.



You did something wrong, I hatch my nest in a controlled indoor environment. Not outside in a bag...it's not what you do but how you do it...


----------



## buddogmutt

Took a few pics 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

........ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

........... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

buddogmutt said:


> You did something wrong, I hatch my nest in a controlled indoor environment. Not outside in a bag...it's not what you do but how you do it...



Hmm, I guess so. Instructions it came with didn't say it needed anything specific.


----------



## buddogmutt

ston-loc said:


> Hmm, I guess so. Instructions it came with didn't say it needed anything specific.



I use a sealed cloning dome and mat placed in my closet. Temps stay at 80' they always emerge within 2 wks.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Great thing about the mantis is..MANTIS FIGHT NIGHT..HERES A PIC OF MY CHamp from last year ripping and eating the head off an opponent...lots of $$ made that night! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Haha. Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## buddogmutt

80' day and night is the trick....that's why in nature their time is june & July. The hottest months...normally...cold night temps won't allow the incubation process to happen...


----------



## Rosebud

So that is the biggest trunk i have ever seen.   Friday night fights are way to graphic for me... awe nature.  Looking great.  Pic 102 looks like a jungle.


----------



## buddogmutt

Had to try it..loved the movie (south central)...OG Bobby Johnson...just grabbed it...I'll do a report after I've medicated... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Not from my normal spot...but like I said, loved the movie... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes

Nice buds


----------



## buddogmutt

Okay, Mantis arrived today...two eggs, as you see in the other pic, due to how they emerge I like to suspend mine so no passage ways are blocked.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

How they came 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

After my adjustment 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

I love this phase....we all know what's coming next...

Here's the cookies from seed... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Cookie close up 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Inside greenhouse..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Still inside 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Still inside.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Not too bad.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

The one loner being LST'd 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Look at all those flowers about to become  huge colas!  Looking pretty fun under there.


----------



## buddogmutt

Same LST'd plant 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> Look at all those flowers about to become  huge colas!  Looking pretty fun under there.



I can't wait Rose!


----------



## Kindbud

looking great man!


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> looking great man!



Thanks and likewise bro...


----------



## Kindbud

thanks all of mine are at atleast week 1 cant wait gonna be a great harvest urs is gonna be killer too!! take lots of pics ill do the same! figured out by the smell of 2 of them that they are super lemon haze its fun when u get a bunch of random mixed up seeds because of a high friend lmao come harvest time i will know what most of them are tho got next years batch labeled haha :48:


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> thanks all of mine are at atleast week 1 cant wait gonna be a great harvest urs is gonna be killer too!! take lots of pics ill do the same! figured out by the smell of 2 of them that they are super lemon haze its fun when u get a bunch of random mixed up seeds because of a high friend lmao come harvest time i will know what most of them are tho got next years batch labeled haha :48:



Yes it is...and that super lemon haze sound great...I'll be sure to post plenty of pics...


----------



## buddogmutt

Hopefully this will be the last tent raise...damn thing is raised just under four ft..I pulled a limb out from behind the mesh to get a clear pic... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Inside greenhouse 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

And of course the cookies 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Sunny side of cookies 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Speechless here and that, as you know, doesn't happen much.

Amazing. just lovely and beautimous.  That is one big cookie.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> Speechless here and that, as you know, doesn't happen much.
> 
> Amazing. just lovely and beautimous.  That is one big cookie.




Thanks Rose, been a fun ride as usual


----------



## buddogmutt

It's funny when I refer to it as my small plant in the corner...lol


----------



## buddogmutt

Arrived 8/14 and two wks later as always...I HAVE BABIES...one cocoon hatched today. The second should follow in the next couple days

All Natural pest control.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Another pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Here's the temps they were incubated in. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

your grow is totally insane. its amazing that you have no mold. Thanks for the tip on eagle 20 dip for clones.   I  can't wait to see the final  girls. Hope you don't mind if I stick around and learn from a greenhouse master grower.


----------



## buddogmutt

bozzo420 said:


> your grow is totally insane. its amazing that you have no mold. Thanks for the tip on eagle 20 dip for clones.   I  can't wait to see the final  girls. Hope you don't mind if I stick around and learn from a greenhouse master grower.



Thank you, and anytime about the tip. I'll tell u now, eagle 20 is a highly controversial subject...those that know, know. And those that don't, simply just don't...I can tell you with 100% certainty that when used as a PRE PLANT DIP, by harvest there is no remaining trace elements. That's from having to have my meds lab tested to deal with the dispensaries that are blessed to have me as a vender...

And as far as you sticking around! Pull up a chair, twist one and enjoy the ride, you're more then welcome....


----------



## bozzo420

thanks its to late to use it this year . the girls are in flower and I would not want to use it on them now. I'll get through with natural stuff . but next year yes for sure. I used flora mite this year to  treat the greenhouse and grow area for mites and it worked real well.  I just hope that the eagle 20 will do as well . I think I will learn a lot from your grow. 

where do you get the praying mantises from? I use lady bugs , but would love to try them.


----------



## buddogmutt

Right here 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

sweet!! natural pest control love it!! i got natural prying mantis's on most of my plants they r cool ill have to try those out 1 day they look killer!! :48:


----------



## buddogmutt

On the job already 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

they r like little soldiers guarding the plants very cool!!


----------



## MrCompletion

Trichome Security Team (TST)


----------



## buddogmutt

Thanks folks, such a nice day...side growth looks great. Getting the ladder out Saturday for top pics in side... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Top view 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Just a nice day...Girl Scout cookie loving the sun 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Cookie peek.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MR1

Coming along real nice Bud.


----------



## DrFever

Your doing  one hell of a job  Sir    look at these  Monsters   

View attachment OutD2014.jpg


View attachment monster grow 2014.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Those are weed plants?! I thought it was a Man-O-War on land... or some type of megalodon. 

Wow...


----------



## Hackerman

That is amazing. What is the typical yield from a plant that size?

Talk about the need for an auto trimmer... LOL


----------



## Kindbud

buddog they are packing on some weight!! looking good :48:


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> buddog they are packing on some weight!! looking good :48:



I can't wait to see yours a month from now...gonna be one heavenly sight! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Couple recent pics 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Just wanted the pic...don't ask why I posted it....I'm always medicated when I get to typing....thank God for spell check. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Lol yeah a month from now they are going to be huge just threw up a few pics this morning they are chunking up alot already got a few smaller ones that started flowering in the end of july that have about 2 weeks or so left on them took a sample bud a while ago smoked it this morning it was surprisingly nice for a quick dry


----------



## buddogmutt

So close.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Close up 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

So pretty, the baby dogger (big dog) and the plant.  I want to hug both.


----------



## buddogmutt

Few more looks 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

................ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

.................. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

".............. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Ok....that's it for now 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

What great shots. I want to sit in that back yard. How beautiful.
Picture 255 is my new favorite!


----------



## Kindbud

Looking killer bud I love the last couple weeks of flowering more then anyothe stage including smoking of the finshed product hahaha not :48: well back to work got a hard rain yesterday had to tie up a few things gonna give em a lil nutes to


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:


> What great shots. I want to sit in that back yard. How beautiful.
> Picture 255 is my new favorite!



Thanks Rose, it's my fav also...my boy loves the camera and it loves him...lol..he's so photogenic...and he's great "scale" for plants size...


----------



## bozzo420

nice girls and now I get your name.  nice walk in that back yard. the wife just laughs when I head out back every half hour. best month of the year by far.  really enjoy looking at your girls and wish I could stroll through it.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

Thanks for the input folks...


----------



## MR1

Bud, everything looks great in your backyard, big harvest coming to you.


----------



## Kindbud

wear the bud pics at??? lol


----------



## buddogmutt

Lol....been busy...made some dynamite bubble hash, wax & honeycomb also. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Here's a lil pic of each 

View attachment image.jpg


----------

